# And just like that



## meredeth (Jul 18, 2012)

I registered my first born to home school for the coming school year. I cried. LOL. This isn't our first year to school, but this is the first year I had to officially register. Time is so fleeting.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes, time goes way too quickly!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I know what you mean. My baby turned 14 yrs old last month. He's a good 6 inches taller than I am. It's hard to see them growing up.


----------

